# What size of bales do you make...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Curious to what type and size of bales everybody makes...this one also allows for multiple selections...I know there are few variations that I did not cover, but I think this should get us started...thanks


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

6x5 Rounds, 3x4 LSQ, 14x18x36in Small SQ


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

4x4 Big Sq. is my vote


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

3x4 big sq and 14x18 sm sq


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

14 x 18 small squares, 4 x 4 and 4 x 5 rounds.


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

small square, 16x23 chamber kit, 15x23 3 string.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

14 X 16 X 40 small squares.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Chief
40" seems like a long bale to me! What do they weigh in at?

If you go to 36" you gain a bale for every 9 you make (100 for each 900). And a much easier to handle product for the customer and you for that matter. And about another grand in your pocket.

Most small bale makers I know produce a 32 to 36" bale and they seem to have no problem with horse folks.

Take care


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

14" x 18" x 36" @ 40 lbs (+/-)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Little squares and 4x5 wagon wheels.


----------



## Farmall1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

4x5 round bales. That what everybody wants where I live


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

5' big rounds at:
56"/800 lb for resale (Many people want to buy by the bale, not the ton, so I try to make it comparable.)
60"/1000 lb for storage under hay tarp
66"/12-1300 lb for my own cattle/horse hay (laziness = feeding less often.)

Sm sq @ 36", 50 lbs.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

5 X 6 rounds.Bigger the better less bales to handle.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

4x4 rounds, run a fixed chamber baler so don't really have a choice, But they do work perfectly on our farm since our barn has low ceilings and a narrow feed alley. We've tried 4x5's but they are just to difficult to maneuver around in the barn.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

5 x 6 Net wrap rounds and JD 348 14" x 18" x 36" wire tied about 55#s.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

4 x 5 900# twine tie......small squares 14 x 18 x 42. 65#


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

4x5's, net wrapped.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

5x5.5 round bales used to make em 5x6


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

4 X 5 net wrapped. Had some Bermuda bales this year that avg 1035 lbs/ea


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

4x5 net and 14x18x36 in straw with maybe 4000 small square hay.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

16X18X39 small squares. 3x3x7.5 large squares


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

14x18 small squares and 4x4 or 4x5 round net wrap


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

16x18x48" and 4x4 large bales.


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

3x3x5 big squares 500 lb. ea. = easy to move and store

5x5 big rounds net wrapped 1,100 lb. ea. pure orchard baled on our farm

as we get older our backs can't stack small squares anymore

john

Bunkhouse Alpaca Ranch

Shipman Illinois

half way between ST.LOUIS, MO. and SPRINGFIELD, ILLINOIS


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Small squares fitting a New Holland 1033 Stackliner


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I will put a little down here. About 150 or so 14 by 16 bales for the calving shed, enough to remind me of the aggravation it causes!

The rest is 5' wide rounds. Between 62 and 66 inches. They fit nice two high flat side out so you aren't over height. Any bigger then that and it just tears equipment up from the loader to the tub grinders! Bigger then that and they start to sag too. When we do second cutting we trim back to sixty inches because of weight. I know people who make the big bales, roar through the field and they break rims, axles, loaders, and they think they are saving time! Aw well, they call me to fix it later.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

14 x 18 x 36 squares, 4 x 5 rounds.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

4x4 and 4x5 round bales and 14x18x36 squares


----------

